# Kernel 2.6 messed up my pcmcia support

## ph03n1x

Hi there

Yesterday i installed kernel 2.6 so far so good it did compile without any problems...

But when i boot it everything seems ok till it should load pcmcia support, it says its not in the kernel (correct) or modules dont exist (they should be there)

I have no idea why this is... Kernel 2.4.20 still boots perfectly with pcmcia support (not in the kernel) but 2.6 wont.

Any ideas? thx

PS: My NIC is pcmcia so i'm lost without it.

 :Smile:  Hop u can deal with "messed up" ...Last edited by ph03n1x on Sat Dec 20, 2003 4:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## m0pr0be

well. you will need to re-emerge the pcmcia-cs ebuild for the 2.6 kernel.

be sure to use the latest version of the ebuild. it has support for 2.6 kernels.

----------

## digicosm

You really shouldn't use such foul language, especially in a subject line.  We're trying to encourage everyone to use Gentoo, not just adults, right?

----------

## glamdring

wrote that into one pcmcia-thread in "hardware/laptop", but i think it's better off here:

my problem too...

made new stage1-compile on a separate partition on my notebook, compiled the 2.6.0stable - kernel with pcmcia enabled (as i have done under 2.4.20), with pcnet_cs as module for my pcmcia-network card. came up cleanly, pcmcia-cs started and modprobe'd pcnet_cs into the kernel, but then it failed to setup eth1 (i use the pcmcia-network-card for my internet-connection as the cable modem is hardlocked for the mac-adress of this card).

after browsing several boards and mailing lists i attempt to make a guess on that issue:

as devfs is marked "deprecated" in the kernel sources and the implementation of devfs is stripped down to the core in 2.6.0, the devfsd is not able to generate the device nodes for pcmcia-devices in /dev. the solution would be to change to the new hotplug/sysfsutils/udev thingy, but i wasn't able to get that one to compile cleanly (also gentoo seems to depend heavily on devfs).

also the new ~x86-marked pcmcia-cs would not compile with disabled pcmcia in kernel, but that's another issue. whith enabled kernel-pcmcia & yenta it compiled cleanly (allthough i had to dump scsi completely for it broke compilation... but i don't need scsi-support so that one doesn't really matter for me)

so no 2.6.0-kernel for me (although i need it for getting my exotic agp-bridge and the f***ing igp320 radeon-like card running)...

anybody ideas solving this?

----------

## pilla

Moved from IG. Would you consider changing your thread title? It may be offensive for some people and your problem can be discribed in better words.

----------

## S_aIN_t

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Hi there
> 
> Yesterday i installed kernel 2.6 so far so good it did compile without any problems...
> 
> But when i boot it everything seems ok till it should load pcmcia support, it says its not in the kernel (correct) or modules dont exist (they should be there)
> ...

 

my pcmcia stuff comes from the kernel. That is the support for pcmcia devices is enabled in the kernel. The driver for the card i have is built as a module in the kernel and is loaded at boot up. You do have to emerge the new pcmcia-cs stuff. However, if the support is enabled in the kernel you're only going to get the pcmcia utilities (cardmgr) by doing that.

----------

## ph03n1x

Do i have to enable pcmcia support in ther kernel can't I just do it like with the 2.4 one?

----------

## glamdring

well... here to go:

my guess, that the stripped-down devfs in 2.6.0 caused the problem was wrong, i just managed to get the new hotplug/sysfsutils/udev stuff up and running, but my eth won't start still.

ejecting and inserting the card produces hotplug-calls and in the /sys - directory for the hotplug & dev - releated things you can see the pcnet_cs loaded and unloaded from the kernel, but no devices are detected, no dev-nodes are created for the device. met a dead end, 

anybody a solution for it?

----------

## astika

initially, i tried to compile 2.6 just like my 2.4.23, leaving out support for

PCMCIA, enabling Wireless LAN, but leaving out any modules for it.

but, i was unable to emerge pcmcia-cs 3.2.4 for 2.6, and even emerging

pcmcia-cs 3.2.5 still gave me errors that i needed to have PCMCIA support

in the kernel.  even when i did, it never worked very well.

now, i am running 2.6.0 without any pcmcia-cs whatsoever, for my laptop.

```
<M> PCMCIA/CardBus support

<M>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

```

and in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6:

yenta_socket

it does all the rest for me, including autoloading modules for my integrated wireless:

(TrueMobile 1150 MiniPCI)

```
[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

<M>   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

---   Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

<M>   Hermes PCMCIA card support
```

----------

## glamdring

just found something interesting in my logs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cardmgr [3309]: socket 0: Level One 10/100 Fast Ethernet
> 
> cardmgr [3309]: executing: 'modprobe pcnet_cs'
> ...

 

what the hell is going on? everything was fine under 2.4.20, now there are problems with the interrupt-allocation?[/quote]

----------

## glamdring

got it working!

just had to enable old isa in my kernel configuration, and like have been touched with a magic wand, the thing came up clean and everything worked smooth!

only thing i have to test now is if alsa (compiled into the kernel) is working too with the new udev-stuff.

try out compiling isa into your kernel if you haven't done so, it could work wonders!

----------

## ph03n1x

@glamdring

u did compile pcmcia also in your kernel, didn't u?

----------

## glamdring

yes, i compiled pcmcia into the kernel. as far as i know there is no other way getting pcmcia working under 2.6.0. do you need pcmcia-drivers that are not available in the kernel tree? maybe you should try out the module-versioning in 2.6.0, there's a possibilty you could use your old modules from 2.4.x under 2.6.0 without too much problems

----------

## ph03n1x

Nah it's not a problem i have the very common TI slot...

If not i could have used my old kernel, recompiling takes it's time on a thinkpad 240 (Intel Celeron 300) hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## glamdring

just a little moment... your pcmcia isn't coming up?

well, i put the pcmcia-core drivers and the yenta-stuff into the kernel, no modules, just one pcmcia-module for my network card (pcnet_cs) and it worked out fine for me.

so is your card not intialized properly or is pcmcia itself broken? what does your kernel say at boot? and btw: if you have an old-styled media coupler on your card, you should see the led's coming up, as the kernel loads pcmcia. if he doesn't load it, the led's will stay dark.

please explain your issue more specific, in case i misunderstood you

----------

## _hesoez_

 *glamdring wrote:*   

> 
> 
> got it working!
> 
> just had to enable old isa in my kernel configuration, and like have been touched with a magic wand, the thing came up clean and everything worked smooth!
> ...

 

you're my hero man  :Very Happy: 

now i can finally enjoy 2.6 on my laptop

thx

grtz

----------

## glamdring

thx man, just my luck   :Very Happy: 

lg, glam

----------

## halik

hey guys, how did oyu fix the problem? 

My pcmcia seems to be working in 2.6 - its got pcmcia_core and ds and yenta_scoket compiled into kernel and i added the last into autostart so i know that is working (plus the cars light up)

BUT 

it doesnt seem to be finding/loading the module for my wireless card (prism2 based card netgear MA401). The old kernel worked fine with it.... any ideas on what could be wrong? Ialso compiled the pci/isa wireless module stuff into the kernel

also the car doesnt show up in either /dev (im guessing because thats depriciated) or /sys/whaterver

EDIT: actually it looks like my card with the prism2 doesnt have a kernel module (?) Im gonna have to check with menuconfig again

----------

## astika

perhaps doing the following might get you card working?

```
[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

< >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP)

< >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN Pcmcia wireless support

< >   Xircom Netwave AirSurfer Pcmcia wireless support

---   Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

< >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support

---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

< >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

<M>   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

< >     Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 et

< >     Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >     Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

---   Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

<M>   Hermes PCMCIA card support
```

that should had the following modules, hermes, orinoco, orinoco_cs, which

support the Intersil Prism2, if i recall correctly.

----------

## halik

im trying that as we speak - i had em liek this i think:

[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

< >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP)

< >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN Pcmcia wireless support

< >   Xircom Netwave AirSurfer Pcmcia wireless support

---   Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

< >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support

---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

< >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

<M>   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

<M >     Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 et

<M >     Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M >     Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

---   Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

<M>   Hermes PCMCIA card support

on the side note, do i need scsi enabled?

----------

## astika

depends on if you need scsi for usb devices, or for your system.  you should

not need it for wireless  :Wink: 

----------

## halik

crap still no workie,

all the moduels are compiled and i can modprobe em all, but nothign shows up in /sys/bus/pcmcia ... im gonan try the other pcmcia driver and see if that changed anything. Otherwise its back to 2.4 for me...

----------

## jay

This should help you:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=38225&highlight=ma401

----------

## halik

that stuff doesnt work in 2.6 as the pcmcia-cs doesnt emerge. Im gonna try grabbing the latest ebuild *(xxx.5 i think) and see if that does anything

----------

## astika

pcmcia-cs 3.2.5 will emerge under 2.6, pcmcia-cs 3.2.4 will not however.

----------

## halik

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

i got it working, 

alright heres the way to do it:

1) Enable PCMCIA support in kernel, enable wlan, enable ISA for cardbus, enable whatever driver module you need and recompile. Start yenta-socket  or whichever pcmcia module youre using (its usefull to put it in autoload). Your pcmcia cards should light up

2) emerge pcmcia-cs-3.5.5.ebuild, it shoudlnt have any problems working, add it to the default runlevel (rc-update add pcmcia default). Ignore the comment about having pcmcia disabled in kernel

3) start pcmcia-cs with the init.d script

4) emerge wireless-tools, once done do iwconfig and see if your device is listed

----------

## dedeaux

After reading this thread and others, I am giving this a shot once again.  I have had mixed results with 2.6 and my built-in wireless.  It would work sometimes, while at other times not.

I am doing:

pcmcia compiled IN the kernel

cardbus compiled IN the kernel

WLAN enabled with my drivers(hermes-prism2) as modules

Kernel is compiling at this point.

As I read from later posts in this thread, I can put pcmcia-cs back in and it'll work...  Cool.  Hope it all works out.

----------

## y0gi

how about this problem

```
Dec 30 14:56:08 booboo cs: unable to map card memory!

Dec 30 14:56:08 booboo cs: unable to map card memory!

Dec 30 14:56:08 booboo cs: unable to map card memory!

Dec 30 14:56:08 booboo cs: unable to map card memory!

Dec 30 14:56:08 booboo cs: unable to map card memory!

Dec 30 14:56:08 booboo cs: unable to map card memory!

```

I have every thing either compiled in or as modules as is said in this thread

cardctl recognizes that a card is inserted but it cant give any info on sence it apparently cant access the memory, and as such the kernel also knows there is a card there but cant load the drivers sence there is no way for it to figure out which one to load with out accessing the memory

its an orinoco by the way and worked perfectly in 2.4

any ideas

----------

## dedeaux

I have a prism2 based mini-pci card that worked flawlessly under 2.4.

With the recent move to 2.6 I have had mixed success.  This card will init sometimes and sometimes not.  I am using the kernel drivers.  Any light on this one.  I have followed this thread and others to get it working.

I have concluded that with or without the latest pcmcia-cs it acts the same.

I have pcmcia and cs compiled in the kernel and wirless as well with the hermes stuff as modules.

----------

## 8230

I also recently upgraded to kernel  2.6.  I  got  my Netgear  MA401 PC card working by enabling PCMCIA as modules in the  kernel,

then  using the linux-wlan prism2 drivers.  I have never had any luck in getting the hermes/orinoco kernel drivers working right.

The version  I am currently running is linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre13, installed from source. The latest  ebuild available is 

for v0.2.1-pre11.  That should work, though I haven't actually tried it myself                                                         

```

emerge /usr/portage/net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre11.ebuild

```

----------

